# RCD-510 "AE" + 9w7 "F"... No song titles for BT Audio



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey gents, need some help here. 

I upgraded the RCD510 and 9w7 in my 2010 CC to the AE and 9w7 F models in order to be able to see BT track titles and control the phone via my steering wheel. 

Running Android 4.3 on my GS3 (Cm 10.2) which now has AVRCP 1.3. When I connect my phone, the RCD still only shows "BT Audio", but, I am able to change tracks using my steering wheel or head unit, so that part is working. 

Is there something else in missing here? A setting I need to change via VCDS? 

My RCD510 AE is running an older version of the software, 20110323A, and I'm looking into getting the TSB applied to update that, but it was my understanding I should still be able to view tracks with my current setup. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Just to add...

I've ruled out my phone being the issue here. Connected my Nexus 10, running vanilla 4.3, and still get the same behavior. I can change tracks via the head unit/steering wheel, and I get track times, but I get no song titles, just BT Audio.

Do you think the TSB that's out there for the RCD510 will take care of this issue?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

For reference, here's the version info of my RCD:


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OK guys, nevermind. 

I should have checked the setup options. Had I done so, I would have seen the "Hide Artist/Track Info" button was checked. Removed that and viola!


----------



## dextersl (Dec 13, 2012)

M diddy, where is that option? Is it one of the options available once you press the SETUP button on the RCD510? Not with my car right now to check(I have the AF version)


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

dextersl said:


> M diddy, where is that option? Is it one of the options available once you press the SETUP button on the RCD510? Not with my car right now to check(I have the AF version)



Correct. Under Setup > Media. It's the 3rd or 4th one down.


----------



## tropicdub (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm having the same issue on my RNs 510. The 9w7 is a k model out of a 2013 golf. My car is a 2010 gti. The option is checked to show track titles. I'm not sure if I need to update the firmware on the nav or something else via vagcom. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I recall reading that the RNS requires a certain version of firmware in order to be able to show the track info. Can't remember where, but I think an update should fix that for you.


----------

